# Anyone have opinions on Alpine/Savannah cross?



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a Savannah buck running with my LaMancha/Boer cross doe right now. He's living with us for a month or so. My problem is I have a pure Apline doe that needs bred. I was planning on taking her to pure alpine buck, but since I have a buck currently on the farm, could I put her in with him? What would the kids be like? I love Dairy goats and my husband likes meat goats. Would that be "our" perfect cross? Would the kids be marketable and if I decided to keep the doelings, would they be milkable? Any thoughts would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Should be similar to an Alpine Boer cross. Stockier than an Alpine, more dairy looking than the Savanna or Boer. Doelings will be milkable, but I wouldn't expect the same length of lactation. They'll likely give a good quantity while milking the first several months though. The cross should be sturdier than the pure dairy goat.

If you don't like the cross, you can always breed your doe back to an Alpine next time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...won't hurt to try and you'll have your doe in milk, as CrossCreek said, if you don't like the resulting kids you can breed her to an Alpine buck next time.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. i think I'll do it. I just didn't know if I tried to sell them, if they would be less desirable or what. Thanks again. I'm going to turn her out now! :laugh: :lovey: hlala:


----------

